# Long 460 Cold Starting Procedure



## Mxzx

Hello, my sticker that describes the sequence is very hard to read. From the service manual it looks like this is how to do it:

1. Turn start switch clockwise to first position and hold for 15-10 seconds
2. Then turn to second position to crank and start.

Is this right, and how long do you typically have to crank to start dead cold engine in say 45 degree weather? 

I did this today and it seemed to have to crank for about 20-30 seconds to finally get 1 cylinder to hit, then still needed cranking until others came alive.

I am just wondering if the "Starting Aid" that I am reading about in the manual is working correctly?

Thanks!


----------



## Fedup

Good question. The procedure you describe is mostly correct. Length of time applied depends on conditions. Condition of the fuel system, condition of the engine in general, and of course, weather conditions. 
If you have doubts/questions on the manifold heater and it's operation, you can open the hood and examine the intake manifold. Look for a unit threaded into it from the side with both a small fuel line and a single wire attached. This wire should be supplied with 12v when the start switch is moved to the above mentioned first position. If all this is working, you should be able to place a couple fingers on the unit near the threads, then move the switch to the required position, and within a few seconds feel some heat being generated in the area. If not, then some troubleshooting may be in order. Of course "Safety Sam" requires you cover all bases( trans in neutral, park brake applied, and all that) whenever standing near a tractor and fooling with a start switch.


----------



## Mxzx

Thanks for the info. I'll give it a check to see if its actually working!

Thanks


----------



## dozer966

I just put a new manifold heater in my Ford and have to hold for 20 to 25 seconds and can hear fuel ignite in manifold. I had discovered that the switch relay did not work and installed a separate relay, breaker and pushbuttons for it. You can put a test light on it just to see if power is getting to it. Good luck.


----------



## Mxzx

I put a new thermostart in and it def gets hot now, not sure if I am getting any fuel to it as it is still hard to start when cold.

May need to bleed fuel system?


----------

